# Frage zum Einlesen einer .wav in ein byte Array



## jonas.to.go (27. Nov 2015)

Hallo,

also ich hätte da mal ne Frage zum Einlesen von .wav Dateien in ein byte Array.
Ich hab es geschafft eine .wav Dateien welche NUR eine Sinus-förmige Schwingung enthält in ein byte Array einzulesen.
Wenn ich die Daten aus dem Array aber nun grafisch darstelle, sind da viele Ausreißer.
Die Sinus-Schwingung ist zu erkennen.  

Wie man auf den Bilden sieht, erkennt Sound Forge Pro 11 es perfekt als Sinus-Schwingung,
aber die Werte aus meinem Byte-Array zeigen wie im ersten Bild eine Schwingung mit vielen Ausreißern.

Liegt das an Java oder mach ich da was falsch?

Danke schon mal für eure Hilfe


----------



## InfectedBytes (27. Nov 2015)

bin mir nicht sicher wie das bei wav ist, aber kann es sein dass jeder eintrag zwei byte groß ist und nicht nur eins?


----------



## Thallius (27. Nov 2015)

Wie hast Du die Datei denn eingelesen? Mit einem Framework oder einfach nur mit einem Filereader? Die Wav Datei hat natuerlich ein Chunk-Format und du kannst nicht einfach die Bytes wie sie kommen nutzen. Schau dir am besten mal bei Wiki das Format an. Da mustdu dann schon etwas mehr Hirnschmalz reinstecken.

Gruß

Claus


----------



## jonas.to.go (27. Nov 2015)

So, die Antwort auf meine Frage ist gefunden. Also es war wirklich so das jeder Eintrag 2 Bytes groß ist.
Also hab ich jedes zweite Byte gefiltert und schon ist das Ergebnis so wie bei Sound Forge.

Danke euch für eure Hilfe.


----------

